# Buckroe Beach Pier Report 06/19/2015 Blues, Spot, Sea Robin, and Blowfish?



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Today fished from 800am to 330pm. Caught too many spots at least 12 spots in all didn't bother to take picture of all of them. But did catch a whole lot of other fish in the picture below. Also hooked a giant cownose ray for about 20 seconds till it let go of my bait. Used frozen cut sardines, fishbites bloodworms, fishbites crab, fishbites shrimp, and fishbites clam. In all fishbites shrimp and clam were the favorite.

Started with a few Sea Robin
















Spot Attacks my fishbites.








Bluefish about 12-13 inches


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Spot about 10 inches I think








Blowfish 








Finally a croaker showed up since I always catch one. Small 6 inches.








Bluefish was caught on cut sardines.

Fishing On :fishing:


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good day. Almost made it out there today. Thanks for the report!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sardine bait is easily taken off the hook so I put 3 hooks into one bait and it worked it's magic. It also is really messy, stinky, and bloody bait which attracts almost everything. I think I was getting a lot of bluefish bites other than the one I caught since my rod kept bobbing every time I chucked my cut sardines. Pretty much used 6 whole sardines cut them up into chunks. I think I found the ultimate bait since a cownose ray took noticed. Next time more sardines for me.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice variety. Thanks for the report. Those blow fish (sugar toads) are suppose to be really good tasting fish. I'm going to have to try them next time I catch one.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catching.


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

rwh said:


> Nice variety. Thanks for the report. Those blow fish (sugar toads) are suppose to be really good tasting fish. I'm going to have to try them next time I catch one.


You can keep them a lot smaller than you think. They don't really have any bones except a spine so you get way more meat than you'd expect out of a 4 inch fish.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

That first fish is a Northern Sea Robin, they are scrappy fighters for their size. They call the blowfish the "drumstick of the sea" cuz you get a drumstick shaped lump of meat out of them with no bones. Great Report.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

Some people have told me that Cow Nose Rays are eaten sometimes too? The meat is supposed to be reddish like beef and is used for fish tacos? Have you guys ever heard that before?


----------



## justaguppy (Apr 24, 2011)

Those Blowfish are tasty. YouTube videos on how to clean them - not too bad once you get the hang of it.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

justaguppy said:


> Those Blowfish are tasty. YouTube videos on how to clean them - not too bad once you get the hang of it.


Blow fish sperm? Chef Morimoto serves them at his resturant in Philla.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Forgot to add some gentleman behind me caught a trout with gulps as he was trying to get flounders. He also caught a small flounder. Still have not seen a keeper flounder.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

surfqban said:


> Some people have told me that Cow Nose Rays are eaten sometimes too? The meat is supposed to be reddish like beef and is used for fish tacos? Have you guys ever heard that before?


There is a restaurant in Durham, NC, that sells a Philly style sub with ray in place of steak. The ray I ate tasted like what it was cooked in, I couldn't tell that the meat had a lot of taste of it's own. Skate was the same way.


----------



## thankgodforfish (Oct 3, 2010)

What rig are you using? Never seen that. Nice catch!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

thankgodforfish said:


> What rig are you using? Never seen that. Nice catch!


I make my own rigs.


----------

